
An open source database playground by compiling Go to WebAssembly - ngaut
https://play.tidb.io/
======
ngaut
Open your favorite browser (I am using Chrome on macOS and have tried Firefox
on Linux, we are also testing other browsers) on your laptop/PC, go to
[https://play.tidb.io](https://play.tidb.io)

Now you can type any SQL text and enjoy the power of Wasm.

------
ngaut
More details can be found here:
[https://github.com/pingcap/tidb/pull/13069](https://github.com/pingcap/tidb/pull/13069)

